

Hacker League - Bringing together hackers with hackathons - mrjaeger
http://hackerleague.com/

======
reso
Sweet idea! I'd love it if this becomes widely used, and I can keep track of
nearby hackathons more easily than the haphazard mailing-list/invite method of
today.

